# CSV application without employment letter



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi ,

Is there anyone who has made a CSV application without an employment letter. Is it mandatory to provide the relieving letter from your current employer.?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

mr139 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is there anyone who has made a CSV application without an employment letter. Is it mandatory to provide the relieving letter from your current employer.?



Are you currently on a CSV? If not then no. When you apply for a CVS the first time you are allowed to do so without an employment offer. They will then give you a 1 year visa (as a CSV jobseeker) and you need to get an offer within that period.


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Are you currently on a CSV? If not then no. When you apply for a CVS the first time you are allowed to do so without an employment offer. They will then give you a 1 year visa (as a CSV jobseeker) and you need to get an offer within that period.


Hie guys on de issue of bank statement ... which type of bank account do vfs want one to produce a bank statement cheque account ..current accont or saving account or any of de above and what kind of reasonanle amount shld reflect on bank statement


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

Hie guys on de issue of bank statement ... which type of bank account do vfs want one to produce a bank statement cheque account ..current accont or saving account or any of de above and what kind of reasonanle amount shld reflect on bank statement


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

Bank statement needed for CSV


----------

